# i love my hedge hog :)



## willzor7 (Feb 11, 2011)

right now as i am writing this he is sleeping under my blanket snuggled up to me  i didnt think he would get this comfortable this quick.

one thing though, he doesnt really know what to do with meal worms haha


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice to hear that you love him!!!


----------



## willzor7 (Feb 11, 2011)

when you guys pet you hedgie do they enjoy it or is it more for you?


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

It depends on the hedgie. Some don't like it at all, others do. Pliny seems to enjoy it most of the time, especially if he is snuggling up against me. He will curl up and give a little sigh and wriggle up against me even more. That being said, there are times when he does not want to be petted at all!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Glad it's all going so well!
If you leeave some mealies in his food bowl, he may acidentally eat one & realize they are yummy. That's what happened with my Cholla.
As far as petting goes, I think we enjoy it more than they do. Although they'll put up with it.
I would like to think they find at least a little enjoyment from it. And that they want me for more than my warmth & mealies. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

willzor7 said:


> when you guys pet you hedgie do they enjoy it or is it more for you?


Hercules generally loves a cuddle, and you can really tell. He turns around in circles in my lap then settles down just like a dog. When I was rubbing his back last week, he moved his body so his head was right where my hand was, and I rubbed his head quills instead. Although, there are times when he doesn't want to cuddle, but he's not shy about letting us know. When he doesn't want to cuddle, he'll try his best to head-butt your hand away from him. :lol:


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Hehe, I love my hoglet too. Glad to hear things are going well. Nanuq doesn't like mealworms either, to each their own!


----------

